

The Command Line Rosetta Stone – a comparison chart for modern operating systems - nailer
https://certsimple.com/rosetta-stone

======
nailer
Some background on the design choices that went into creating this:
[https://certsimple.com/blog/recreating-unix-rosetta-
stone](https://certsimple.com/blog/recreating-unix-rosetta-stone)

